# Cruzin Cooler?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I know one or two of you our there might fancy one (or two) of these little beauties?










8) You can get them from >> HERE << :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you suppose they do them with an Aquaroll base ? Or a Porta Potti cassette ? I could see them catching on !

 

G


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Do you suppose they do them with an Aquaroll base ? Or a Porta Potti cassette ? I could see them catching on !
> 
> 
> 
> G


One like this Grizz? http://xo.typepad.com/blog/2004/02/the_toilet_car.html

Great Idea JSW! I'd want a bigger one though, I wonder if they do a double decker model?


----------

